#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco AIR-AP1252AG-A-K9 Aironet 1252 802.11A/G/N Access Point Alguém já usou ?

## djjeantechno

TEM UM CARA AQUI ME VENDENDO O PAR DESSE EQUIPAMENTO ,ALGUEM SABE ME FALAR COMO E O DESEMPRENHO DELE.ELE QUER 2 MIL REAIS NOS 2

PEGUEI NELE E UM RADIO ROBUSTO PESADO PELO GEITO É RADIO DIGITAL.


http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-AIR-AP12.../dp/B00113ZFEQ

----------

